# Dogging and Wildcamping car parks.



## ian81 (Aug 3, 2015)

We have recently used two of the rural car parks in the database and found them heavily used by 'doggers'. We have been left alone and not approached or felt threatened rather ignored, but the constant circling round and stream of cars into the early hours is a little disconcerting.

Last night (Sunday) we stopped around 8 in a quiet woodland car park. It came to life around nine and for the next 5 hours at a rough guess 100 cars cruised round the place (some may have been repeat visits. The majority of cars didn't stop and only in a few cases did occupants leave their vehicles!!

The other occasion was also a Sunday night. Not being into this 'scene' can anyone explain the conventions and also how one may know if one is entering a car park used for this activity. Is it worse at the weekend?

Have other members had similar experiences and if so have they any useful tips??


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 3, 2015)

I suggest you look up dogging dates on the internet !!!
They mustn't like you we get them at the window


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 3, 2015)

Swingingheaven.co.uk will keep you updated throughout the Uk


----------



## Lee (Aug 3, 2015)

We stopped in a lay-by just outside York and soon realised it was a dogging area.  The guy that walked around our van looking in all the windows worried me but we decided to just close the blinds. Several cars went past but we didn't look out!
Linda


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 3, 2015)

*izwozral* is the dogging expert on here, anything you want to know just ask him       :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:


----------



## Tezza (Aug 3, 2015)

Thce trouble is, if its suitable for wildcamping its suitable for dogging. We have come across it many many times ( wrong choice of words there maybe lol) Just put the blinds up and you get on with your business and they will get on with theirs..They are no threat. And i would rather be in a car park full of doggers than one full of boy racers.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 3, 2015)

I wonder if printing out and putting one of these signs in your window would work


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2015)

I am very concerned that it only took Penny 16 mins to answer and only 19 mins to come up with a website, mmmmm something you want to tell us Penneeeee!!!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2015)

Wooie1958 said:


> *izwozral* is the dogging expert on here, anything you want to know just ask him       :lol-049:   :lol-049:   :lol-049:



Why thank you Mr Woo. 

As for useful advice, either ignore them or join in!:tongue:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Aug 3, 2015)

Where was the location of that rural carpark again just for future reference you see ? Lol


----------



## st3v3 (Aug 3, 2015)

Tezza said:


> i would rather be in a car park full of doggers than one full of boy racers.



I agree.

Shut the blinds and turn up the telly


----------



## antiquesam (Aug 3, 2015)

B*gger no TV. Perhaps the wrong use of words


----------



## Penny13 (Aug 3, 2015)

If you can't beat them join them


----------



## MykCamper (Aug 3, 2015)

*The gay boys motor club!!*



Penny13 said:


> Swingingheaven.co.uk will keep you updated throughout the Uk



I'm Not going There!!!:rolleyes2::lol-053::lol-053::scared:


----------



## RogerV (Aug 3, 2015)

The vast range of expertise displayed by the forum debating community is a constant source of wonder.


----------



## Rong (Aug 3, 2015)

MykCamper said:


> I'm Not going There!!!:rolleyes2::lol-053::lol-053::scared:



But Mike it was you that told us the way to go


----------



## badgerdid (Aug 3, 2015)

*Poi set*

Can we not have a poi with the dogging sites? only for reference of course,


----------

